# Sick fry pleas help



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Befor i when away for the weekend i saw that one of my fish had its tail missing so i put some meds in the tank. I come back today to fined 4 fish on the gravel dying. I have no idea why. They are having problems swiming and look skinyer that the rest.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You wanna post some water stats?

and which tank did you put the meds in? your 20G, or your old betta tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Meds probably sent them into shock. Fry dont handle meds well. But water quality would be helpful.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree with fry you do not want to treat the tank with meds at full levels that adults get treated at. Do a partial water change and see if that perks them up.

PS get the Ammonia, Nitrate, Nirtite readings before the water change. Keep in mind some medicines can affect readings.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

The water if fine thats why i was so confused. I did another waterchange. 1 fry died the others i dont know kus they could be hidden or eaten... I have put the fry with no tail in a breeder net to him self. The tanks a 20g with way to many fish in it


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, you have to treat fry similar to the way you would treat scaleless fish.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Another is in a breeder net. Its realy odd because i have not had any probplems for a long time. Do you think they are not geting food? Or that my Algea eater is hurting them?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

are you grinding up the food into a fine powder for the fry? and how often do you feed them?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I feed them 2 times a day. Befor it was 3 times but they are bigger. The fry are All diferent ages and sizes. from 1/5"-2"


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

O and the food is ground up, small flakes and big.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They should be getting enough food. 
I dont think the pleco is doing anything to them on purpose. He may accidently land on them if they sit on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I suspect you would be a lot better off if fry were raised in a separate tank to the adults.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Darkfalz thats can not happen because i only have the 20g. The 5g is for my betta...


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

2 more fry died today....


----------

